# Do you kiss your tortoise?



## Kenazfehu (Jul 26, 2012)

For a long time now, when I take Neenyo outside or bring him inside, I kiss him on top of his head. I told my husband, and he said "why?" 

I don't know! Because Neenyo is adorable? 

In the past, Neenyo would pull his head as deep into his shell as he could, but now he lets me kiss him.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't kiss any of my animals, sounds a little gross to me.


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes I do, every day. He is sooooo cute. He loves it too, he told me so. I kiss most of my animals. Dog, cat, bird, lizard and the torts. I don't kiss my fish, frogs or hermit crab. 



dmmj said:


> I don't kiss any of my animals, sounds a little gross to me.



Not gross at all. If you think about it, French kissing sounds gross. However, most of us do that


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 26, 2012)

Heck, I kiss snakes/toads/turtles I find out in my yard or when I'm out in the woods.

I'm a lover, lol.

Yes, I kiss all my animals!

Never been a problem or gotten sick or anything. I used to kiss all the frogs I'd catch when I was kid, too. Freaked my mom right out.


----------



## jackiems (Jul 26, 2012)

When I had a dog I would kiss it, but with my RT no not really!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I dont kiss Cooper, but when I put him up for the night I pick him up and he will stick his head all the way out and rub his face on my nose. He has been doing this for around 10 months now. Ophelia just pulls her head all the way in.


----------



## Kenazfehu (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only tortoise kisser around these parts!


----------



## bigred (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine kiss me


----------



## Kenazfehu (Jul 26, 2012)

bigred said:


> Mine kiss me



How do they accomplish a kiss with no lips?


----------



## RonHays (Jul 26, 2012)

Look at it from the tortoises point of view... They're being picked up and put up close to a very large mouth. For some reason I dont think that's appealing to them. Lol


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope. I kiss the dogs. I don't the the tortoise would appreciate it.


----------



## Snowqueen75 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know for a fact if I kissed my two they would bite me, they think I'm food as it is, to be honest they think everything Is food lol


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jul 26, 2012)

I nose bump him!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 26, 2012)

No kissing...we're just good friends.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 26, 2012)

I love all my guys and gals but I cant kiss them, its just gross.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jul 26, 2012)

Whenever i pick my russian up i'll give her butterfly kisses and she'll poke her head out at me and bop me on the nose. Hasn't decided to try and eat me yet, but i'm sure, one day she will. Haha


----------



## shayee (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes I sure do I love them and they are adorable


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 26, 2012)

Carl's a little too tiny to give any kisses to. He's FINALLY getting to the point where he'll leave his head out to let me scratch it a bit, instead of pulling it into his shell as soon as he feels my finger  Baby steps, with this one.


----------



## shaunmonster (Jul 26, 2012)

i don't because of parasites know to be on reptiles.


----------



## Edna (Jul 26, 2012)

There are many things in this world that I love, adore, live for, whatever, without feeling the need to kiss. My tortoises are among those wonders.


----------



## bigred (Jul 26, 2012)

Kenazfehu said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Mine kiss me
> ...



I have the only known tortoise in the world that has lips Dont tell anyone


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 26, 2012)

lol maybe one day when I get over the gross part lol I refuse to kiss my poison darts though that wouldnt be good lol ( although not poison in captivity)


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 26, 2012)

shaunmonster said:


> i don't because of parasites know to be on reptiles.



That's right. As much as I care about my tortoises, I don't kiss them due to the very small chance of contracting pathogenic microbes from them.


----------



## Angi (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## chase thorn (Jul 26, 2012)

I rub my RT on the head and he pushes up against my finger! It's awesome! My sulcatas like their chins rubbed. its funny to see them in a way enjoy it. I have never kissed them and probably never will. My dogs and cat, yes... Torts and other animals...no


----------



## mightymizz (Jul 27, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, a little peck on their heads!


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 27, 2012)

No for my part, i don't


----------



## yoda3106 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yup, just a little one before they go bed at night


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 27, 2012)

I try to give all of my pets a kiss everyday; cats, parrots a my dog. I am tempted to give my star hatchlings a kiss, but I don't.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nope! I do make out with one of my dogs I could kiss his whiskers & ears all day long!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 27, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> Nope! I do make out with one of my dogs I could kiss his whiskers & ears all day long!!



LOL, "make out", I love how you word that!


----------



## reticguy76 (Jul 27, 2012)

what the heck are butterfly kisses ?? 

I know, I know, Im such a guy !! but Im curious


----------



## dmmj (Jul 27, 2012)

I think butterfly kisses are ones where you kind of blow them in the air.


----------



## Edna (Jul 27, 2012)

reticguy76 said:


> what the heck are butterfly kisses ??
> 
> I know, I know, Im such a guy !! but Im curious



Butterfly kisses are brushing the eyelashes across the surface. A little too close to the eye for me


----------



## Laurie (Jul 27, 2012)

I kiss my little guys sometimes when the mood strikes  

I cuddle them and we sing Bob Marley... Always during their soaks we listen to some reggae 

Sometimes we dance too  

I'm probably torturing the poor things!! They seem to enjoy it, either that or there too small to get away


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> Nope! I do make out with one of my dogs I could kiss his whiskers & ears all day long!!



Your choice of words reminds me of one of my birds. He likes to tongue  He will start nibbling at your lips, giving kisses, then he will randomly put his little wormy tongue in your mouth. SO NASTY.


----------



## reticguy76 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks very much. Apparently I did know what they are. Just never heard them called that.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 27, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Your choice of words reminds me of one of my birds. He likes to tongue  He will start nibbling at your lips, giving kisses, then he will randomly put his little wormy tongue in your mouth. SO NASTY.



Ewwww lmao


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jul 27, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Ewwww lmao



I double that ewwww LOL wormy tongue.... Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't really know how to describe it better than that. They have very wormy tongues, indeed.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## mctlong (Jul 27, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Don't really know how to describe it better than that. They have very wormy tongues, indeed.



Haha! Thats so gross! 

I don't kiss my tort, but I do kiss my cat's forehead and she kisses me back by licking my nose. 
(its okay, my husband and I have an agreement.  )


----------



## dmmj (Jul 27, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Don't really know how to describe it better than that. They have very wormy tongues, indeed.


That is something I hope to never have personal knowledge of.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 27, 2012)

dmmj said:


> That is something I hope to never have personal knowledge of.



Lol me neither


----------



## Kenazfehu (Jul 27, 2012)

No personal birdy worm tongue experience here, either!


----------



## Blessed3x (Jul 27, 2012)

Do I kiss my tortoise? Not on NO but H*LL NO..... gross
I love mine but no kissing here.
In our house butterfly kisses were the same as Eskimo kisses, rubbing noses.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 27, 2012)

KISSING A TORTOISE NO WAY!but i still love my russian she is the cutest


----------



## clare n (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't kiss my torts. but I know what you mean about the bird tongue- my husband kisses his parrot. 

I then like to point out that whilst he was in the kitchen, bill ate his own poo. Hehe. Yum.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 27, 2012)

clare n said:


> I don't kiss my torts. but I know what you mean about the bird tongue- my husband kisses his parrot.
> 
> I then like to point out that whilst he was in the kitchen, bill ate his own poo. Hehe. Yum.


I hope that bill isn't the husband?


----------



## clare n (Jul 28, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I hope that bill isn't the husband?



*holds head in hands* haha


----------



## jlittlefield (Jul 28, 2012)

I nose bump too. My Steve likes a rub under his chin and top of head. He's a real sweetie!


----------



## amanda712 (Jul 28, 2012)

Why has no one mentioned SALMONELLA?? I mean, kissing my dog on the head is one thing, but reptiles are known for carrying salmonella--hence why you shouldn't keep them in your kitchen let alone kiss them.

So being the responsible adult, I am going to advise that you do not kiss your reptile, but if you feel you must, then enjoy the poops should they find you.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 29, 2012)

amanda712 said:


> Why has no one mentioned SALMONELLA?? I mean, kissing my dog on the head is one thing, but reptiles are known for carrying salmonella--hence why you shouldn't keep them in your kitchen let alone kiss them.
> 
> So being the responsible adult, I am going to advise that you do not kiss your reptile, but if you feel you must, then enjoy the poops should they find you.



I did. See post #23. There is a small chance a tortoise is a carrier of _Salmonella_. A healthy tort probably doesn't have it, but that's why we're supposed to wash our hands after handling them, just in case they do. That's why I don't kiss them, either, even if they are really cute.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 29, 2012)

amanda712 said:


> Why has no one mentioned SALMONELLA?? I mean, kissing my dog on the head is one thing, but reptiles are known for carrying salmonella



The way I see it, I could get salmonella more easily from eating cake batter or cookie dough than kissing my animals  Still don't kiss my tortoise, though, 
he doesn't like it... but birds apparently run the risk as well.

But I highly doubt I will ever stop eating cookie dough


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't kiss any of my reptiles, but I'll give kisses to my dog on the top of her head 



futureleopardtortoise said:


> amanda712 said:
> 
> 
> > Why has no one mentioned SALMONELLA?? I mean, kissing my dog on the head is one thing, but reptiles are known for carrying salmonella
> ...



I love cookie dough....


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2012)

From my cold dead hands, will you take my raw cookie dough.


----------



## jerry the tortoise (Jul 29, 2012)

I kiss my tort jerry on the head and he let's me I also kiss my dog


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 29, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> amanda712 said:
> 
> 
> > Why has no one mentioned SALMONELLA?? I mean, kissing my dog on the head is one thing, but reptiles are known for carrying salmonella
> ...



I know a girl who got a whopping case of salmonella from kissing a friend's baby...weird, huh?


----------



## Heliopteryx (Jul 29, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > amanda712 said:
> ...



How did they know it was from the baby?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 29, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope! I do make out with one of my dogs I could kiss his whiskers & ears all day long!!
> ...



You may not get sick tongue kissing you parrot; however, you can kill your parrot with your saliva.


----------



## ascott (Jul 29, 2012)

I may from time to time if the little tort gives me the "kiss me you fool" eye...I may give a little lovins on top of the head....

However, I would never lay my lips on a dog or cat....I would prefer not to increase the chance of any pin worm transfer---and even healthy dogs can transfer pin worms and not be a dog infested with them.... ...flies land on their bums and then they go to town licking their bums and then they come slobbering up to the humans....eeeewwwww.....but then again, it weirds me out to have a dog lick on my arm, hand or well, any part of my person....I mean I love dogs and all, just don't need em licking on me....eeeewwwww...


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 29, 2012)

ascott said:


> I may from time to time if the little tort gives me the "kiss me you fool" eye...I may give a little lovins on top of the head....
> 
> However, I would never lay my lips on a dog or cat....I would prefer not to increase the chance of any pin worm transfer---and even healthy dogs can transfer pin worms and not be a dog infested with them.... ...flies land on their bums and then they go to town licking their bums and then they come slobbering up to the humans....eeeewwwww.....but then again, it weirds me out to have a dog lick on my arm, hand or well, any part of my person....I mean I love dogs and all, just don't need em licking on me....eeeewwwww...



I've lived with many, many dogs for the past almost 44 years. I kiss them every chance I get, they kiss me. They sleep in my bed. They are a part of my family. And in almost 44 years I have never once gotten pin worms or anything else from any of the dogs.

Dog kisses are one of the few things in life that really make me smile, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 30, 2012)

Heliopteryx said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > futureleopardtortoise said:
> ...



Not really sure, actually.


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2012)

> I've lived with many, many dogs for the past almost 44 years. I kiss them every chance I get, they kiss me. They sleep in my bed. They are a part of my family. And in almost 44 years I have never once gotten pin worms or anything else from any of the dogs.
> 
> Dog kisses are one of the few things in life that really make me smile, as a matter of fact.



LOL...that is awesome for you...seriously it is ...I just have a different take on the doggie kisses is all.....just like here some kiss their torts and others don't.....it is all good stuff and to each is their own right?


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 30, 2012)

Tiago yes...TietÃ¡ bites my lip.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> From my cold dead hands, will you take my raw cookie dough.



It all shall be mine!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 30, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Momof4 said:
> ...



I don't usually let him but he's a persistent fellow


----------



## EKLC (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Kenazfehu (Jul 31, 2012)

EKLC said:


>



Whatever is going on here looks very ouchie!


----------



## EKLC (Jul 31, 2012)

Kenazfehu said:


> EKLC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My pancake tortoise is a 3-legged adrenaline junkie, and when he falls over nub-side, it always looks very impressive


----------

